# Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement



## Paegelow (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright, my girlfriend's Golf (1991 8v) has been idling pretty crappy, so she had her mechanic friend take a look at it. He said the timing belt was off, and that I should replace it and make sure everything is lined up correctly.
So I just got done putting the new belt on, and as far as I can tell I got everything right. Here's what I lined up:
Crankshaft - mark on pulley to the mark on the lower timing belt cover
Camshaft - O|T mark on sprocket to O|T mark on the plastic upper/inner timing belt cover thing
Intermediate Shaft - I lined it up so the distributor rotor was pointing right at cylinder #1 (at the little mark on the distributor)
I got everything lined up and tightened up the tensioner pulley. I rotated the crankshaft a couple of times and everything still lined up.
I started the engine, and it started faster than before. It also seemed to idle much more smoothly than it did before. However, I noticed a clicking noise in the engine bay. I couldn't hear it from inside the car, but from in front of the engine it's quite noticeable. It sounds kind of like noisy valves. Also, it seems to go away, or at least get much quieter when the RPMs go much above idle. I'm not sure if that noise was there before or not (it's my girlfriend's car and I don't mess with it too much). I didn't leave the engine running too long to investigate because I hadn't put the alternator or water pump belts back on yet. After I shut the engine off I checked and all my timing marks still lined up.
Anyway, could I have messed something up when I did the timing belt? Any ideas?


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (Paegelow)*

It's probably just noisy lifters. Not uncommon on older cars. Since you are already schooled in timing belts, you could easily replace the lifters yourself. The readers digest version is to take out the camshaft, pop out the lifters, put in the new lifters that you had soaking in oil for a while, put the camshaft back in. Set the timing and go for a spin.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (Paegelow)*

It could just be the lifters sitting for a while, will go away as they are used.


----------



## Paegelow (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (stuston)*

I think you're right. After driving around for a while, I can still hear it but it's gotten somewhat quieter. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (Paegelow)*

...that's not to say they don't need replaced, but if you're not having other issues, it's probably ok for now.


----------



## Fixxxer (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (stuston)*

A bit of ATF in a running engine can quite them down even more. No joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (Paegelow)*

After replacing my timing belt on my 8V S2 engine, it had a ticking or rattle sound at times.
I went back in there and flip / flop the tensioner tighten direction (more towards the top gear) and the noise went away. Maybe it was loading the new tensioner the wrong way?
Did you the proper tool to set the tensioner?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (Fixxxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixxxer* »_It's probably just noisy lifters. Not uncommon on older cars. Since you are already schooled in timing belts, you could easily replace the lifters yourself. The readers digest version is to take out the camshaft, pop out the lifters, put in the new lifters that you had soaking in oil for a while, put the camshaft back in. Set the timing and go for a spin.









what weight of oil to set the lifters in and how long is awhile?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (Fixxxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fixxxer* »_A bit of ATF in a running engine can quite them down even more. No joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't run the engine hard if you do this. The lubricating qualities are not as good as engine oil but their detergents are good. It cleans out your small passages allowing oil to get in there with more "uuumphh"
But I agree. It could be a good idea.
Do this
Run 250ml ATF in it for 200 miles (take it easy)
Oil change and oil filter change
500 miles
Oil change and oil filter change again
If the problem continues after this then then do the following steps as well
change lifters - soaked in oil for 24 hours (see my sig for good links and DIY's)
200 miles (take it easy)
and again another oil change and oil filter change.
If the problem continues after this then you might have a bad oil pump and will need to replace it and possibly have the motor overhauled due to damage caused by a faulty oil pump.
If you have money to throw at it then do this from the start
Get an oil pressure gauge and make sure your pump is good
Is your pump good?
Yes - soak lifters in oil overnight and replace em
200 miles (take it easy)
oil change and oil filter change
No - Engine overhaul
Hope this helps


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Clicking Noise After Timing Belt Replacement (fourie_marius)*

I 2nd the ATF post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

